
Opening a Gateway for Girls to Enter the Computer Field - mshafrir
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/02/opening-a-gateway-for-girls-to-enter-the-computer-field/
======
JasonBaker
Being unfortunately cynical, the fact is that Computer Science doesn't have
much appeal. Admittedly, I love being able to tinker, but I only got into it
after a friend turned me onto it.

Short of it becoming a mandatory subject - even then, who REALLY enjoyed
lessons in school? - I don't think we will see an increase in female
developers, and if I am wrong I doubt it will be a number to shout about.

